# Spooky Eyeball Cake Balls!



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

those are cute and sound really yummy too, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I made cake balls last year with the intention of decorating them as eyes (even bought all the icing supplies) but ran out of time to decorate them. I make mine with red velvet cake and cream cheese frosting instead of the vanilla/vanilla combo, though.


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, I've done the red velvet cake before too, with white chocolate coating. I did those for July 4th but i had a problem when I coated the cake balls, the white coating picked u tons of little red crumbs. They did come out cute though  I actually prefer the chocolate on chocolate, they taste like truffles!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The red crumbs in the white chocolate can be fixed by putting the cake mixture in the freezer instead of the refrigerator. I typically put mine in the freezer before rolling it into balls (not quite as messy that way) and then put them in the freezer for a few hours before coating. Last time I actually left the balls in the freezer overnight before I dipped them.

The ones pictured turned out very cute, though!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

What about coating them with watered down Karo for that just harvested look?


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

I do that as well, put mine in the freezer, but only for an hour or so. Maybe overnight would have been better and would have eliminated the crumb problem


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, the instructions on your website said to put them in the refrigerator so I figured that was the problem. I guess maybe it is the length of time spent in the freezer. Most of the time I have them in there for a few hours but the last time I made them I couldn't finish them that night and had to do it the next day. 

DeathDealer, that would make for an interesting look! I would think that the Karo (especially watered down) would just run off of them though. But I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Oh, the instructions on your website said to put them in the refrigerator so I figured that was the problem. I guess maybe it is the length of time spent in the freezer.


Oh yes you're right, Tami did put refrigerator and not freezer. When I made mine for July 4th I used the freezer though. 

I will definitely leave them overnight next time I try the red!


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh yummy! I can't wait to make these, I just hope I can manage to save a few for the party. What sounds real good, is that I can put in the freezer overnight and take a couple days to prepare ahead of the party, that makes it easier. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

These look really good. I saw a lady on Martha Stewarts show making these one day & thought I would try them but I haven't got around to it yet. I think this is her blog Bakerella


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

You're very welcome  As mentioned above, try it with the red velvet if you like, it is very good. I just had that problem with the crumbs, BUT if you freeze them overnight then it should solve that problem


----------



## Greenwillow (Sep 10, 2008)

*Eyes*

Thanks for the great ideas. I am for sure going to make this one for my Halloween party. I like how one of you put them on a stick, I going to do that too so people don't have to get their hands all sticky


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

To put them on the stick, do it BEFORE you dip them in the chocolate. I rolled the balls, stuck the sticks in, stuck the other end of the stick into a styrofoam floral block and then froze them. Then you can easily dip them in the chocolate holding the stick, then place them back into the styrofoam block to cool. They cool quickly because the cake balls are frozen.  Post pictures when you do them!!


----------



## Greenwillow (Sep 10, 2008)

Sweet! I will for sure after Halloween, thanks.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope someone who has made these is online right now... I have the mixture in the freezer right now and will be doing the rest of the steps in a couple of hours.

I need to know how to store these!! Do I store them in the fridge? At room temperature? Will they stick together if I pack them for storage too close together? Help!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You can store them at room temperature. I've not had any trouble with them sticking together.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, Rikki!

Also... do you make them into balls and then refreeze them? Or do you freeze them, form them into balls, and dip them right away? It seems different people have different ideas for how to build these.


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Form them into balls first, insert the sticks if you are using them and then freeze. Then dip. They can be stored in the fridge or room temp, but I wouldn't leave them at room temp for more than a day as the temp of the room can fluctuate causing them to get soft. I would suggest keeping them in the fridge until about 12 hours before you are going to serve them. then you can bring them to room temp.


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

The batch I'm making right now is for a work party tomorrow. I'll store them in the fridge overnight and then take them out for work tomorrow and let them come up to room temp before the party.

I'm making them for our Halloween party on 11/1, too. How far in advance can these be made?


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't have an official answer for this, but I've made them several times and I know that the ones I kept in the fridge were fine after a week. But when I kept them in a cake plate on the counter, they got gooey after a few days.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Family Corner,

So if I wanted to make these for the party I am having this Saturday night, I could go ahead and make them without worrey, as long as I kept them in the fridge? 

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I hope this doesn't offend anyone, BUT...
these sounds SUPER sweet. 

Do you find that they turn out that way? Are they super rich and sweet?


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Handy Haunter - yes they should be fine for Saturday if kept in the fridge.  If you are putting them on sticks, store them in floral foam (stick the sticks in the foam).

Evil Mel - Yes, they are rich. I can usually only eat about two  

There's a picture at the link below of what I am describing with the floral foam
Amanda's Crafty Creations: Catching up


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mel, yes - they are super sweet and very rich. That's why I like them! 


Okay, so there have been several questions...a few of which have been answered, but with different experiences from what I've had so I'll go ahead and give my answers.

I've made these about 5 times now, but not putting them on a stick - just making the balls. I bake the cake, tear it up and mix it with the icing, then put it in the freezer for a little while (like 30 - 45 minutes) so that it's not so messy when I roll the balls.

When I start to roll them, if I have a lot of mixture I'll keep part of it in the freezer so it doesn't get all gooey again while I'm working. After they are all rolled I put the balls in the freezer for anywhere from 3 hours - overnight. Then I dip them (if they were only in the freezer for a little while I make sure to keep some of them in the freezer so they don't get gooey waiting their turn for dipping).

My sister and I make them at Christmas along with a bunch of other candy that we give out as gifts. We normally make everything around the middle of December and I know that I've still had some left at New Year's. I store them in candy tins or tupperware at room temperature until they get eaten. I don't ever put them in the fridge and I've never had them get soft. Maybe it's the difference in what we're dipping them in? I don't know what you use Amanda, but I use the big blocks of almond bark.

Hope this helps!


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the problems I have had at room temperature is because I keep them in the kitchen and I cook a LOT. I bake in the morning and I cook dinner every night. Plus I live in a bilevel, so the upstairs retains a lot of heat, and that's where my kitchen is. I think my kitchen ends up a lot warmer than most, so I play it safe and keep them in the fridge. Yes, I use the almond bark too  I'm sure they will be fine at room temp.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That would probably explain it then. My kitchen has a drafty sliding glass door in it and stays around 70 - 72 degrees whether I'm cooking or not.


----------



## Greenwillow (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, so I have a question. I went to two different grocery stores and I couldn't find the Almond bark. Since it’s kind of hard for me to get around I just bought White Bakers Chocolate. Does anyone know if this will cause problems? Thanks


----------



## FamilyCorner (Aug 30, 2008)

Greenwillow said:


> Ok, so I have a question. I went to two different grocery stores and I couldn't find the Almond bark. Since it’s kind of hard for me to get around I just bought White Bakers Chocolate. Does anyone know if this will cause problems? Thanks


I believe that's pretty much the same thing. Look on the back of the package. Does it give any instructions for melting, or any recipes telling you to dip stuff into the melted baker's chocolate? I'm guessing yes


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've used the white chocolate before and it works just as well. The almond bark is just cheaper.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a picture of mine from this year:


----------



## Greenwillow (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks. I just finished dipping mine, and I'm about to decorate them. They dont look nearly as good as the other pictures I've seen, but what the heck half the fun is just making them. And they are supposto look creepy so they don't really need to be really smooth. Once I'm all done I'll try and post a pic.


----------



## Greenwillow (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wanted to thank everyone again for all the help, I think your eyes, Rikki, turned out awsome. Here are mine.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, everyone's turned out really great!

Rikki, I did red velvet as well but used vanilla icing. i just put the mixture in the fridge for a bit. They were delicious!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Greenwillow and Firedancer, your eyeballs turned out great!


----------

